# Navarre pier



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

Went and tried to catch some Sheepshead for a bit. Ended up with 3 in about a hour. Lost a big one. He bit through my hook. 





I would post pictures but every time I upload a picture it says the system has crashed


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

I guess the same picture decided to upload 2 times


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice fish, Congrats.

Kevin


----------

